# Variable Variablen in ABAP



## SirNeo (20. August 2002)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem in ABAP. Ich erstelle einen Programmablauf, der eine Batch-Input Mappe erstellt.

Das ganze sieht so aus:
datenfeld(01) 'Test'.
datenfeld(02) 'Test2'.

Nun möchte ich das ganze variabel halten, da das Datenfeld aus einer Tabelle ausgelesen wird, gibt es verschieden viele Datenfelder.

Ich habe das ganze so versucht:
zw_poscounter = '01'.

loop at tabelle where ***.
datenfeld(zw_poscounter) tabelle-datenfeld2.
zw_poscounter = zw_poscounter + 1.
endloop.

zw_poscounter ist char, sollte aber nicht zu Problemen führen.

Nun sagt er mir beim abspielen, das datenfeld nicht existiert. Die Hilfe konnte mir auch nicht weiter helfen, weiß jemand ob man so Variablen definieren kann?


----------

